# HAVE A HEART ADOPTION DAYS Horse #1 AND #2!!!



## Marty (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone. Today, February 1st is the day we are starting our Have a Heart Adoption Days. All horses for this month only will be $200.00. I'm starting the day off with Raspberry who is in foster care in Connecticut. She is in training and still needs a lot of work on all her basics because she was as wild and unhandled as she could be. She has come a very long way since October but still needs a highly experienced horseperson to continue her training so she will be brought to her full potential. She is silver bay, about 32" tall and she will be gorgeous when she gets clipped off in the spring. She is also quite a big mover so perhaps driving should be in her future. Please share and keep an eye out here closely for lots of information and updates to come. ~MG`Pres.


----------



## Marty (Feb 6, 2014)

Midnight needs a home and she's adorable! She is AMHA registered so maybe you can clip her up and lets the kids show her. Picture this little beauty all shaved off in the summer and she will turn some heads. She is 17 years young, in good condition and will tolerate just about anything; clipping, bathing, fly spray, and even dogs running around her. She gets along with everyone and is very easy for anyone to handle. She has laminitis and is not gimpy or lame, but can have a flare up every now and then so control the grass and no sweet feed. A dry lot part time would work and you have to use your noggin as overgrazing and he sugars in the grass can set her off. Just be smart and she's good to go and up to date on everything.


----------



## Bobbiehunt51 (Feb 24, 2020)

Where is midnight? How tall is she?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2020)

Bobbiehunt51 said:


> Where is midnight? How tall is she?


That is a very old post. The member is not on the forum any more and the rescue she worked through is no more.


----------

